# OMG Star Fox 63 WAS SUCH A WASTE!



## TheKain (Jan 25, 2015)

I know the game is old, But when I bought it a few years ago It was so bad! Post what game you hate a lot, I hated that game so much (If you like the game Im not hating on you, Im just saying my opinion)


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 25, 2015)

You're right, Star Fox 63 did suck. Star Fox 64 was a whole lot better.


----------



## Tao (Jan 25, 2015)

Screw Star Fox 63, I'm still waiting for Mario 65.


And where's all the other Mario Kart games? I could only find 1 other released before Mario Kart 64. Thankfully they finally re-released Mario Kart 8 on Wii U.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 25, 2015)

I had a classmate that actually, legitimately expected Mario 65 to come out. He ate glue. - Vinny


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 25, 2015)

Anyone remember Final Fantasy 237 2-x2? The one where Cloud hires a mermaid to retrieve Aerith from the bottom of the ocean and used her as a zombie puppet thing? Good times


----------



## Silversea (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm sorry but everyone is forgetting the most important point here: what was up with Star Fox 63.5?


----------



## Tao (Jan 25, 2015)

Silversea said:


> I'm sorry but everyone is forgetting the most important point here: what was up with Star Fox 63.5?



Yea, I hate virtual reality remakes. And what was up with running it on Skynet? They were just asking for trouble.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 25, 2015)

Really? I though SF63 was good! It had all the planets and space shooting. It was soooo cool when Fox killed Slippy with a Falco Punch.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 25, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Really? I though SF63 was good! It had all the planets and space shooting. It was soooo cool when Fox killed Slippy with a Falco Punch.



The best part was when Peppy died. Wait spoilers sorry.


----------



## AustrailanBucket (Jan 25, 2015)

Stair fax temperatures was Sooooo good 

Jontron reference


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 25, 2015)

I thought the game was called "Star Fox 128".


----------



## Tao (Jan 25, 2015)

Silversea said:


> The best part was when Peppy died. Wait spoilers sorry.




Awwh c'mon, maaaaan! Now I feel like finishing Stair Box 38 will be just going through the motions...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh guys... EarthBound 125 was better than all of this trash! R I G H T...?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)

Tao said:


> Screw Star Fox 63, I'm still waiting for Mario 65.
> 
> 
> And where's all the other Mario Kart games? I could only find 1 other released before Mario Kart 64. Thankfully they finally re-released Mario Kart 8 on Wii U.



Super Mario Kart for SNES was the first one lol 64 being second


----------



## Jawile (Jan 26, 2015)

if you thought that game was bad, try the legend of waluigi 68


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 26, 2015)

Who can ever forget that epic battle against Tingle at the end? Such a classic game. Best game for the Nintendo 63 imo.


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 26, 2015)

Can't wait for the remake for the Nintendo BS!


----------



## Tao (Jan 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Super Mario Kart for SNES was the first one lol 64 being second


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 26, 2015)

Guys, we're forgetting about Super Toad 67!

The best game to ever grace planet Earth.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 26, 2015)

Stare-fax Misadventures tree-fiddy was the best game never alright???


----------



## Tao (Jan 26, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Guys, we're forgetting about Super Toad 67!
> 
> The best game to ever grace planet Earth.




'Admiral Todd: Booty Hunter' was far superior. It had HD ragdoll physics and ran on 5 simultaneous Nintendo Steam's.

Can't wait for the Sega 32x release.


----------



## Cress (Jan 27, 2015)

"Mario and Star Fox Go to the Mall was the best in the series."
~JoshJepson


----------



## Silversea (Jan 30, 2015)

You all forgot Six Days at Frank's 64.


----------



## Tao (Jan 30, 2015)

Danky Kang Counting 69 and Daddy kang Rowing were great.


----------



## diogocrossing (Jan 30, 2015)

what was the deal with final fantasy tactics battle of the five armies 64? I swear to god, queen nymeria was too overpowered in the game. thank god the elder bioshock V fallout 33 was great.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Jan 30, 2015)

I personally hated Donkey Kong  63. At least DK64 was pretty good.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm still expecting Pokemon Semi-Gold.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 30, 2015)

I can't believe you guys are forgetting Conkers semi okay kinda eh hair day.

That game was a masterpiece.


----------



## Lock (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh the days of the N63. I remember playing Fairly Dark, Pokemon Polaroid, and Tony Hawk Amateur Skater. Can't say I was fond of Mario Frat Party 3 cause it always left me feeling a little dazed and confused.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 30, 2015)

Sanic Bum anyone?


----------

